# [Kernel] KT747 Verizon



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

NOTE: Mods, if people who are not developers are not allowed to post something that clearly belongs in the development thread, just delete this then.

Ok, folks, I think a lot of us who use AOSP Jelly Bean based ROMs have heard of the KT747 Kernel. It's one of the top kernels available for AOSP Jelly Bean, and now that we can use a Verizon one (rather than using the AT&T one lol) I figured there should be a thread with a link to it here, rather than just being burried in the 200+ page AOKP JB thread. So here it is, it's on XDA. All credit goes to Ktoonsez, I'm just posting the link here.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1853816

Enjoy, folks.


----------



## jdhas (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this; I've been running these kernels for a while, and they are fantastic.

However, it seems really unnecessary to include any commentary about someone else's work in the OP. I think a simple summary of the KT747 kernel would suffice without the editorializing about another dev's kernel. Choice is good; passive aggressive slams against an active dev who provides terrific community support is not. If you weren't trying to bad-mouth (and I suspect you weren't), then I apologize for misreading your post; though I still suggest a content edit would be appropriate. Just my .02.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

jdhas said:


> It seems really unnecessary to include any commentary about someone else's work in the OP. I think a simple summary of the KT747 kernel would suffice without the editorializing about another dev's kernel. Just my .02.


Agreed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Regardless... love this kernel


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Loving this kernal! Thanks boss.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Agreed! Op edit the parts about imoseyons kernel. Thats to be dicussed in his thread!!!


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Edited my initial post. No offense was intended towards Imoseyon, I guess I was conveying one of the reasons that I was using it. Imoseyon makes great kernels, and I'm certain that I will be switching back to his kernel at some point in the future.

I don't believe in flaming any developer's work. I benefit too much from what all of you amazing guys do.


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Never good to uspet anyone but then again everyone is uptight as hell these days.


----------



## troyhatton (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks. Nice *KERNEL* *KERNEL* *KERNEL* Nice to have a thread for it for sure.


----------



## juancaperez2000 (Aug 8, 2012)

*New Update!!! *


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Would post this on XDA but can't

On the 8/25 brick build AOKP the latest k747 does not boot.


----------



## jwenthold (Jul 19, 2011)

^^^this


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

srs731 said:


> Would post this on XDA but can't
> 
> On the 8/25 brick build AOKP the latest k747 does not boot.


y u flash outdated firmware? *shakes fist*

No but really. Don't know about 8/25 build but it boots up just fine on 8/26 build, which is better anyways. Give it a go.


----------



## Kev13Dd (Oct 18, 2011)

From the DEV at XDA:



ktoonsez said:


> *You have to be on the latest CM10/AOKP for this to work. This has all the latest audio patches in it and will hang on Starting Apps or boot loop's for breakfast without the newest.*


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> NOTE: Mods, if people who are not developers are not allowed to post something that clearly belongs in the development thread, just delete this then.


It actually has nothing to do with the fact that you aren't a developer. It has to do with the fact you did NOT create these ROMs/Kernels/Mods you are posting here. That means you can't take bugs and implement fixes to improve the kernel or whatever it is you post. Let the person who made the kernel post it. If they don't want to post it here then fine leave a link in the general section to make people aware of "super mega amazing kernel" and that's great. You can post in the development section without having a developer tag but not when it isn't your work.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

what governor does everyone use?


----------



## ThePipeLayer (Jul 2, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> what governor does everyone use?


Smartassv2 and sio

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## ThePipeLayer (Jul 2, 2012)

This is about what I've been getting with this kernel set at those settings above.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> what governor does everyone use?


adaptive bfq running 96MHz min @ 845mV/1134MHz max @ 1125 mV. Screen off capped at 192MHz


----------



## ThePipeLayer (Jul 2, 2012)

BMc08GT said:


> adaptive bfq running 96MHz min @ 845mV/1134MHz max @ 1125 mV. Screen off capped at 192MHz


What's your battery life like with those settings?? I always want better

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------

